# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  وارد کردن داده از xml به مونگو insert Data In XML to MongoDB

## hassanmosavi

سلام
خواستم بپرسم میشه یک فایل xml رو بدون کد نویسی وارد منگو کرد
مثلا یه فایل اکسل داریم  خروجی xml گرفتیم ازش
میشه حالا
من روبومنگو (robomongo) دارم از اون نمیشه کمک گرفت
اگر کلا بدون برنامه و کد نویسی نمیشه
با زبان جاوا راهنمایی کنین لطفا

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام
> خواستم بپرسم میشه یک فایل xml رو بدون کد نویسی وارد منگو کرد
> مثلا یه فایل اکسل داریم  خروجی xml گرفتیم ازش
> میشه حالا
> من روبومنگو (robomongo) دارم از اون نمیشه کمک گرفت
> اگر کلا بدون برنامه و کد نویسی نمیشه
> با زبان جاوا راهنمایی کنین لطفا


منظورتون از بدون کدنویسی چیه؟  فکر میکنم بهترین راه این است که داده های xml رو به JSON تبدیل کنین و دوباره از JSON به BSON و از اون در مانگو دی بی استفاده کنید.این راه با کدنویسی امکان پذیر است.

----------


## hassanmosavi

:کف کرده!: 
چقدر سخت 
فعلا کنسل شد اما اگه باز لازم شد ازتون کمک میگیرم

----------


## ferdosmehrab

سلام  من تازه با پایگاه داده های غیر رابطه ای اشنا شدم و تواین زمینه تازه کارم.
 میخواستم اگه میشه در رابطه با صحبتی که کردید بیشتر توضیح بدید. چطور میتونم mongo DB رو به xml  تبدیل کنم ؟  باید از فرم ورک خاصی استفاده کنم؟ اگه میشه کتاب یا سایت برای اموزش تو این زمینه معرفی کنید.
  ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## hassanmosavi

سلام با تاخیر
شما میتونید داکیومنت های خود مونگو رو بخونید
و برنامه های مدیریت پایگاه داده هم هستند که بتونه کمکتون که

----------

